# Fedor Emelianenko: 'Jiu-jitsu is nothing special -- my loss was caused by my personal



## snakerattle79 (Feb 6, 2008)

> In a translation written by youtuber BuilDozerrrr in reference to Fedor Emelianenko’s interview after the stunning loss to top 10 ranked fighter and former ADCC champion Fabricio Werdum, Fedor speaks about how he feels towards the fight:
> 
> 
> Fedor, how do you feel?
> ...


http://steverattlesnake.cliquezone.com/2010/07/fedor-i-dont-train-jiu-jitsu-*****-is-superior/


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I still believe in a rematch he will murder Werdum.. he got caught it happens..


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

He said ***** is superior to any other mixed martial art and that he doesnt train jiu-jutsu, in no way he attacked jiujitsu.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Fabricio Werdum does not approve


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

snakerattle79, you have been told numerous times in the past to post the full article. Please do so in the future.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

My ***** must break you.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

> "***** is great. Jiu-jitsu is nothing special. We went over several jiu-jitsu guys like that before. I lost because of what happened. My loss was caused by my personal mistake in the cage… I lost my head. Wanted to finish it all as soon as possible. As far as the rumors about my last fight being set up... I was asked about it many times already. I will never go against my conscience and never betray my country like that. Money doesn't matter that much to me that I could lie to people. Since I lost to Werdum, it was meant to be. And I'm thankful to God it happened that way."


Source


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> I still believe in a rematch he will murder Werdum.. he got caught it happens..


^^^THIS^^^


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Source


Jits is nothing special? Come again Fedor?

I'm a BJJ guy myself and find that very disrespectful. Fabricio beat his ass with BJJ so I'm not sure what he's going on about.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Coosh said:


> Jits is nothing special? Come again Fedor?
> 
> I'm a BJJ guy myself and find that very disrespectful. Fabricio beat his ass with BJJ so I'm not sure what he's going on about.


Beat his ass and caught him are two different things


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Beat his ass and caught him are two different things


He subbed him in 69 seconds.

That's as decisive as beating somebodies ass with BJJ as you can get.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Coosh said:


> He subbed him in 69 seconds.
> 
> That's as decisive as beating somebodies ass with BJJ as you can get.


Time is irrelevant in whether he got caught or not.
He got caught.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> snakerattle79, you have been told numerous times in the past to post the full article. Please do so in the future.


 
This is the actual title.....



> Fedor Emelianenko: 'Jiu-jitsu is nothing special -- my loss was caused by my personal mistake'


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

Dan0 said:


> Time is irrelevant in whether he got caught or not.
> He got caught.


What is this "got caught" excuse? Everyone who loses via sub or knockout "got caught".

It's the most decisive way to beat somebody possible.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Huge favorite losing with a sudden finish, which this was = getting caught.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Whether he got caught or not, he was dominated in the ground game. At no time was Werdum not in control of him on the ground. Fedor's ***** didn't help him against Werdum's BJJ. But lets remember that Werdum's BJJ is the best in the business. They guy is definitely the best BJJ HW, and possibly the best practitioner in the whole sport. He's not one of those guys who has a black belt handed to him to make him look better.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Dan0 said:


> Huge favorite losing with a sudden finish, which this was = getting caught.


When BJJ practioner applies a submission and it works then the other guy got caught in a submission...yep. Are you saying it was a fluke? Are you saying Werdum didnt mean to do this? Or are you saying that Fedor was submitted and lost?
Every time Fedor submitted an opponent he "caught" them. It wasn't an accident. Not sure what people mean by "got caught" as if it wouldn't have happened, but some external anomally caused it to.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

***** vs BJJ


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> ***** vs BJJ



All of a sudden the other 4 wins Fedor dominated the so called BJJ experts got erased from peoples memory.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> When BJJ practioner applies a submission and it works then the other guy got caught in a submission...yep. Are you saying it was a fluke? Are you saying Werdum didnt mean to do this? Or are you saying that Fedor was submitted and lost?
> Every time Fedor submitted an opponent he "caught" them. It wasn't an accident. Not sure what people mean by "got caught" as if it wouldn't have happened, but some external anomally caused it to.


Matt Serra also wanted to land that shot to the temple of GSP. That's all I am saying. It takes just a moment to win in this sport, whether you're the favorite or not. I misspoke on my last post. 
Big Nog might have caught Fedor in a Triangle too. He just didn't get the right moment.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I realize a fair bit of this appears out of context, but I like Fedor less and less, the more he talks. 

Saying Jiu-jitsu, the Godfather of all grappling is nothing special is rediculous. 

While its obvious he is refering to Brazilian Jiu-jitsu, its still among the dumbest things I've ever heard. 14 year old kids watching the UFC say the same thing about BJJ, assuming they know what BJJ is. 

The good old cliche phrase that is tossed around like a cheap whore goes: "Its not the Art, its the Artist." 

Yes, he got caught. Will he again, it's possible. And I know for damn sure I'll put creds on Werdum to win the second one. People who believe their Art is superior to any other Art deserve to lose.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BJJ is nothing special. I dont see why you guys want it to be something "special". Im not even really sure what that means.... *OH YEAH!! I train a SPECIAL art called BJJ*. 
See how stupid that sounds??? None of the arts are special, including *****.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i'm just starting mma at my mma gym and i already know that the statement " bjj is nothing special" is disrespectful and dumb


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> BJJ is nothing special. I dont see why you guys want it to be something "special". Im not even really sure what that means.... *OH YEAH!! I train a SPECIAL art called BJJ*.
> See how stupid that sounds??? None of the arts are special, including *****.


He didn't say, "BJJ is nothing special, all Martial Arts are equally special, I am a ***** practitioner not BJJ practitioner and can understand BJJ techniques by proxy." If he had said that, I would disagree, but respect his opinion. 

He said, at least my interpretation of what he said, is, "BJJ is nothing special, there's nothing worthwhile about BJJ. Its not worth my time to understand and train it." That's what it seems like he said, and its one of the dumbest most ignorant things a person can say.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> When BJJ practioner applies a submission and it works then the other guy got caught in a submission...yep. Are you saying it was a fluke? Are you saying Werdum didnt mean to do this? Or are you saying that Fedor was submitted and lost?
> Every time Fedor submitted an opponent he "caught" them. It wasn't an accident. Not sure what people mean by "got caught" as if it wouldn't have happened, but some external anomally caused it to.


What he is saying you dumb ass, is that Werdum did not have to work for his submission, Fedor graded the opportunity to him and he caught it, for the 60 seconds leading up to the submission Fedor caught him on the feed and sent Werdum to the mat, then Fedor made the mistake of moving in to quickly for the finish and via doing so threw Werdum his chance and he caught it, which is exactly how this fight went down.

If on the other hand Werdum had taken Fedor down, worked some position and showed any kind of superior grappling control then if would of given a much better argument to Werdum's BJJ been superior to Fedor's *****, but thats not how it went down, in fairness Fedor did not show the world that his ***** was suprior at the same time, nothing much was proved it was just one of those fights that was over to quickly because of a one off human mistake.

What I would love to see in the rematch is these 2 guys role with each other on the ground for a bit, then see who comes out on top, Werdum and his BJJ or Fedor and his *****, my money is on Fedor and his *****.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

KillerShark1985 said:


> What he is saying you dumb ass, is that Werdum did not have to work for his submission, Fedor graded the opportunity to him and he caught it, for the 60 seconds leading up to the submission Fedor caught him on the feed and sent Werdum to the mat, then Fedor made the mistake of moving in to quickly for the finish and via doing so threw Werdum his chance and he caught it, which is exactly how this fight went down.
> 
> If on the other hand Werdum had taken Fedor down, worked some position and showed any kind of superior grappling control then if would of given a much better argument to Werdum's BJJ been superior to Fedor's *****, but thats not how it went down, in fairness Fedor did not show the world that his ***** was suprior at the same time, nothing much was proved it was just one of those fights that was over to quickly because of a one off human mistake.
> 
> What I would love to see in the rematch is these 2 guys role with each other on the ground for a bit, then see who comes out on top, Werdum and his BJJ or Fedor and his *****, my money is on Fedor and his *****.


In a pure grapplin match id take werdum over fedor 9 out of 10 times in an mma match it would be the other way around. When was the last time anybody saw Fedor throw a triangle choke on anybody? Just armbars and chokes, Werdum def has the advantage on the ground.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> I train in *****. ***** is a superior fighting/grappling system.


What is this? He concluded this based solely on his own performance. Well, Fedor, I'm from Russia and so far no one here impresses me when it comes to MMA. In fact, I think excepting Emelianenko family, we have nobody worth talking about. Time has proven that great skills of BJJ + wrestling + boxing/kickboxing is what makes you superior in MMA. ***** is not included since only Fedor was successful AND he's been working on his kickboxing in Netherlands for a while now and that's what earned him the latest victories, not *****. Of course, he beat Nogueira but was never close to submitting him, and another great BJJ practitioner just beat him in 69 seconds... Arona's loss was also doubtful. If I was a fighter, I'd better train BJJ and kickboxing separately, then just focus on *****.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

The_Senator said:


> What is this? He concluded this based solely on his own performance. Well, Fedor, I'm from Russia and so far no one here impresses me when it comes to MMA. In fact, I think excepting Emelianenko family, we have nobody worth talking about. Time has proven that great skills of BJJ + wrestling + boxing/kickboxing is what makes you superior in MMA. ***** is not included since only Fedor was successful AND he's been working on his kickboxing in Netherlands for a while now and that's what earned him the latest victories, not *****. Of course, he beat Nogueira but was never close to submitting him, and another great BJJ practitioner just beat him in 69 seconds... Arona's loss was also doubtful. If I was a fighter, I'd better train BJJ and kickboxing separately, then just focus on *****.


I live right by Russia in Latvia and it is ridiculous how many people actually think that Russians have better fighters, than Americans do. I don't even try to argue with them any more.
That being said, there are some cool and intelligent MMA fans here too


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

***** is a superior martial art for fighting cans.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Dan0 said:


> I live right by Russia in Latvia and it is ridiculous how many people actually think that Russians have better fighters, than Americans do. I don't even try to argue with them any more.
> That being said, there are some cool and intelligent MMA fans here too


I do not know about Russians but Ukrainians do,The best Boxer in the World right now is Ukrainian Wladimir Klitschko, and the greatest MMA fighter in the World is Fedor who is also Ukrainian.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You mean Fedor is originally from Ukrain?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> You mean Fedor is originally from Ukrain?


Yup 



> osmium ***** is a superior martial art for fighting cans.


Seems to work for the best special forces in the world


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

oops!...


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I'll take one on the chin. I will have to disagree with Fedor on that one. Jiu Jitsu is very special. He's just ate Jiu Jitsu guys for breakfast his whole career. Fedor manned-up and said he was over-confident and got caught. Fedor underestimated Werdum's top notch JJ. With a resume like Werdum's you can't make *one* mistake in his guard, thus the results...

_P.S. If Werdum takes a rematch with Fedor he's got nuts the size of bowling balls! The chances that Fedor would make the same mistake twice hasn't happened and wouldn't. Fedor would shred Werdum like a paper doll..._


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well the way things are going, the rematch probably won't happen!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Isn't Amir Sadollah a black belt in ***** too?? :confused02:

Didn't really see that at all against the 4th degree black belt Judoka..


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

You cant compare ***** to jj, ***** has so much depth in it. That goes far beyond submission, sweeps etc...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Using that reasoning, you can't compare judo to BJJ or ***** either!:confused03:


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

if ***** is superior to bjj and he is great at ***** he shouldn't have gotten caught, i'll be super stoked to see him get tapped out again.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Squirrelfighter said:


> He didn't say, "BJJ is nothing special, all Martial Arts are equally special, I am a ***** practitioner not BJJ practitioner and can understand BJJ techniques by proxy." If he had said that, I would disagree, but respect his opinion.
> 
> He said, at least my interpretation of what he said, is, "BJJ is nothing special, there's nothing worthwhile about BJJ. Its not worth my time to understand and train it." That's what it seems like he said, and its one of the dumbest most ignorant things a person can say.


I think he's just saying that for Russian pride or something...***** and BJJ are more alike than they are different, they're both basically submission grappling with alot of overlap: takedowns, chokes, locks etc etc.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

The "humble" Fedor finally shows his true colors.

Werdum would clown this fool in a straight up grappling match. Fedor needs to GTFO, he got submitted because Werdum is 2x the grappler he is, and he because he's an arrogant douche that fell for his own hype that M1 and his fans were preaching to the rest of the sane universe.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

It's hard to compare different fighting disciplines. And to say one discipline is better than the other is just childish.
I mean ...... common: isn't this the reason why MMA exists? So that fighters from all over the world, trained in various disciplines could meet in the arena/ring/cage, in order to determine who is better?!!?!!!
And so fa...i think nobody could really tell wich discipline is better. And in the future it will be the same.
Reguarding Fedor-Werdum, it just happened that this time Jiu-Jitsu was better. When Werdum got destroyed by JDS, boxing was better....
And btw, i think that if Fedor-Werdum 2 takes place, Fedor will be more cautious and keep the fight longer on the feet. And he will beat Werdum badly.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

limba said:


> It's hard to compare different fighting disciplines. And to say one discipline is better than the other is just childish.
> I mean ...... common: isn't this the reason why MMA exists? So that fighters from all over the world, trained in various disciplines could meet in the arena/ring/cage, in order to determine who is better?!!?!!!
> And so fa...i think nobody could really tell wich discipline is better. And in the future it will be the same.
> Reguarding Fedor-Werdum, it just happened that this time Jiu-Jitsu was better. When Werdum got destroyed by JDS, boxing was better....
> And btw, i think that if Fedor-Werdum 2 takes place, Fedor will be more cautious and keep the fight longer on the feet. And he will beat Werdum badly.


Kickboxing actually...

and no, no art is better than the other. It's the individual practitioners utilizing the art. In this case, Werdum is a superior grappler to Fedor. When he comes back down to reality he'll realize it. I want to see a rematch now because I believe Fedor truly is arrogant enough to grapple with Werdum again.

What a douche...discredit your opponent(I lost because of my mistake not his jujitsu) and his art, and then blame, or as Fedor believes he's doing, "credit' his loss to God.

Because apparently, the almighty deity is an important moderator in the mixed martial arts world. *facedesk*


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

TLC said:


> Kickboxing actually...
> 
> and no, no art is better than the other. It's the individual practitioners utilizing the art. In this case, Werdum is a superior grappler to Fedor. When he comes back down to reality he'll realize it. I want to see a rematch now because I believe Fedor truly is arrogant enough to grapple with Werdum again.


Werdum a better Jiu Jitsu fighter than Fedor? I agree.
A better MMA fighter? No.
A rematch? Yes please.
Would Fedor be arrogant enough to grapple with Werdum? No. Maybe try and KO him in the standup or tag him, send him down and follow him. But not as fast as the last time.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

limba said:


> Werdum a better Jiu Jitsu fighter than Fedor? I agree.
> A better MMA fighter? No.
> A rematch? Yes please.
> Would Fedor be arrogant enough to grapple with Werdum? No. Maybe try and KO him in the standup or tag him, send him down and follow him. But not as fast as the last time.


Wouldn't surprise me. Also hard to say the guy is so much better in MMA when he got subbed in like a minute...


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

TLC said:


> Wouldn't surprise me. Also hard to say the guy is so much better in MMA when he got subbed in like a minute...


I've said it before. I give Werdum all the credit in the world for his win. But i also can't look past the fact that Fedor made a big mistake and lost.
And at the end og that fight i still considered Fedor the better fighter. And still do.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Every loss can be attributed to making a mistake, or mistakes.

That's a terrible excuse reserved for extreme nuthuggers.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

TLC said:


> The "humble" Fedor finally shows his true colors.
> 
> Werdum would clown this fool in a straight up grappling match. Fedor needs to GTFO, he got submitted because Werdum is 2x the grappler he is, and he because he's an arrogant douche that fell for his own hype that M1 and his fans were preaching to the rest of the sane universe.


Wow. One legitimate loss and all of a sudden he needs to "GTFO" and he's an arrogant douche. Imagine how you must feel about guys like GSP or Andy or BJ who have multiple losses.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Wow. One legitimate loss and all of a sudden he needs to "GTFO" and he's an arrogant douche. Imagine how you must feel about guys like GSP or Andy or BJ who have multiple losses.


Yes, because I called him an arrogant douche for losing a fight.

If that even makes sense...which it doesn't.

I hate BJ, because he's also a big excuse maker and very arrogant, as well as GSP, whos also a cheat on top of it.

Silva is not like that, but I don't like him anyway because of the way he acts in the cage.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

TLC said:


> Yes, because I called him an arrogant douche for losing a fight.
> 
> If that even makes sense...which it doesn't.


So it was really just because he thinks ***** is a better combat system? That's not arrogance, that's like calling a pro skateboarder arrogant because he prefers a certain brand of trucks and doesn't credit his competitors' trucks as the reason for his loss, instead he blames it on himself and his own choices in the competition. He also didn't say a single bad thing about Werdum in that interview.

Actually now that I think about that, it's kind of the opposite of arrogant, in my opinion.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

HexRei said:


> So it was really just because he thinks ***** is a better combat system? That's not arrogance, that's like calling a pro skateboarder arrogant because he prefers a certain brand of trucks and doesn't credit his competitors' trucks as the reason for his loss, instead he blames it on himself and his own choices in the competition. He also didn't say a single bad thing about Werdum in that interview.
> 
> Actually now that I think about that, it's kind of the opposite of arrogant, in my opinion.


That's a pretty poor analogy....a skateboarders gear is not at all relevant to his skills. 

In martial arts, disrespecting someone's art is problem one of the most offensive things you can do to a martial artist. Just ask the Gracies about that. Saying "it's nothing special" after he just waxed your ass in a minute is pretty ****ing arrogant.

And it's not about insulting Werdum, Fedor is arrogant enough to passive-aggressively discredit Werdum being a better fighter/grappler/whatever than him and credits his loss to his mistake and God. Because as a I said, God sits in heaven moderating MMA matches....:sarcastic12:

Funny how a mistake can be viewed. Arlovsky makes a "mistake" and leaps at Fedor exposing his fragile chin and it's "OMG! FEDOR IS GAWD!" and Fedor is arrogant enough to follow a superior grappler on the ground and "Oh he just made a mistake, he's still better".


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

TLC said:


> That's a pretty poor analogy....a skateboarders gear is not at all relevant to his skills.
> 
> In martial arts, disrespecting someone's art is problem one of the most offensive things you can do to a martial artist. Just ask the Gracies about that. Saying "it's nothing special" after he just waxed your ass in a minute is pretty ****ing arrogant.


 The gracies have also historically been incredibly derisive toward any martial art other than GJJ. So that's an interesting example to use.



> And it's not about insulting Werdum, Fedor is arrogant enough to passive-aggressively discredit Werdum being a better fighter/grappler/whatever than him and credits his loss to his mistake and God. Because as a I said, God sits in heaven moderating MMA matches....:sarcastic12:
> 
> Funny how a mistake can be viewed. Arlovsky makes a "mistake" and leaps at Fedor exposing his fragile chin and it's "OMG! FEDOR IS GAWD!" and Fedor is arrogant enough to follow a superior grappler on the ground and "Oh he just made a mistake, he's still better".


Well, tons of people credit god for all kinds of dumb things. It's not rational, but then religion usually isn't. Anyway I didn't consider Fedor god because he beat Arlovski. I and many others had been watching him in Pride for years before Affliction even did a show. Joe Rogan knew full well how badass he was and even mentioned him during a UFC PPV back around the time they sent Chuck over for the GP. 

It's about his career, not his last fight. He beat Big Nog twice back when Nog still had a chin, and it's undeniable that the Nogueiras have some of the best BJJ in MMA. Babalu and Arona also have great BJJ and they couldn't finish him. So if Fedor thinks that he doesn't need to train BJJ and that it was a fluke brought on by his own overconfidence, I'm inclined to agree.

I think the actual events of the fight support this, too- even as he followed Werdum down I felt like he was making a very risky choice which only got riskier when Werdum seemed to be recovering but Fedor stayed in his guard.


tl;dr:

I think Fedor's body of work belies the idea that he needs to begin training BJJ in order to continue to win. If he's confident it was a fluke then I believe him, at least for now.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

HexRei said:


> The gracies have also historically been incredibly derisive toward any martial art other than GJJ. So that's an interesting example to use.


Don't play that game with me. I didn't say that I agreed with the Gracie principle or favoured them. I simply stated the enthusiasm and pride that goes into someone's art. Comparing it to skateboard gear is ridiculous. An accurate analogy would be comparing it to one's occupation, which people obviously don't take to kindly to be dismissed.




> Well, tons of people credit god for all kinds of dumb things. It's not rational, but then religion usually isn't. Anyway I didn't consider Fedor god because he beat Arlovski. I and many others had been watching him in Pride for years before Affliction even did a show. Joe Rogan knew full well how badass he was and even mentioned him during a UFC PPV back around the time they sent Chuck over for the GP.
> 
> It's about his career, not his last fight. He beat Big Nog twice back when Nog still had a chin, and it's undeniable that the Nogueiras have some of the best BJJ in MMA. Babalu and Arona also have great BJJ and they couldn't finish him. So if Fedor thinks that he doesn't need to train BJJ and that it was a fluke brought on by his own overconfidence, I'm inclined to agree.
> 
> I think the actual events of the fight support this, too- even as he followed Werdum down I felt like he was making a very risky choice which only got riskier when Werdum seemed to be recovering but Fedor stayed in his guard.


Arona was also given a bad decision. That and none of those guys on Werdum's level. That really has nothing to do with anything. As I said, it's about the art's practitioners and not the art itself. So Fedor's prior success against BJJ practitioners mean nothing. 

Werdum never recovered from anything, he was never hurt. He simply slipped. If Fedor didn't recognize that he's dumber and arrogant than I thought. He knew full well what he was doing, he was trying to ground and pound like he did Nogueria, unfortunately for him, Werdum is a level above that.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

TLC said:


> Don't play that game with me. I didn't say that I agreed with the Gracie principle or favoured them. I simply stated the enthusiasm and pride that goes into someone's art. Comparing it to skateboard gear is ridiculous. An accurate analogy would be comparing it to one's occupation, which people obviously don't take to kindly to be dismissed.


 I don't really care if the Gracies are crying themselves to sleep over Fedor's dismissal of GJJ/BJJ. He was asked if he thought he needed to train BJJ now and he said that he does not, because ***** is better. There's nothing wrong with believing that. I'd also like to point out that this was a translation, and who knows how accurate it is or what nuances were lost.

The occupation analogy doesn't make a lot of sense to me. If I witnessed someone ask someone else if they wanted to do my job, and that person said "sorry, that job is nothing special, I think my job is better" I genuinely would not give a shit.



> Arona was also given a bad decision. That and none of those guys on Werdum's level. That really has nothing to do with anything. As I said, it's about the art's practitioners and not the art itself. So Fedor's prior success against BJJ practitioners mean nothing.


 Arona was controversial but at the end of the day his world-class BJJ wasn't enough to finish Fedor. Yes it is up there with Werdum's, he has an open-weight ADCC win as well as a 92 kg win. He's not as active today but he was a monster in the past.



> Werdum never recovered from anything, he was never hurt. He simply slipped. If Fedor didn't recognize that he's dumber and arrogant than I thought. He knew full well what he was doing, he was trying to ground and pound like he did Nogueria, unfortunately for him, Werdum is a level above that.


 I couldn't tell if the punch clipped him or not, but calling Fedor dumb is... well, dumb.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

HexRei said:


> I don't really care if the Gracies are crying themselves to sleep over Fedor's dismissal of GJJ/BJJ. He was asked if he thought he needed to train BJJ now and he said that he does not, because ***** is better. There's nothing wrong with believing that. I'd also like to point out that this was a translation, and who knows how accurate it is or what nuances were lost.
> 
> Arona was controversial but at the end of the day his world-class BJJ couldn't finish Fedor's. Yes it is up there with Werdum's, he has an open-weight ADCC win as well as a 92 kg win, even if he isn't doing a whole lot today he was a monster back then.
> 
> I couldn't tell if the punch clipped him or not, but calling Fedor dumb is... well, dumb.


Arona also was a WC smaller. And he completely outclassed Fedor. BJJ often isn't about submissions unless you are the grappling God Roger himself. Arona dominated the grappling match period. In ADCC or Mundials that would've been a rather one sided decision as it would had the fight happened today in the UFC or SF or wherever. If Fedor believes his combat system of throwing sloppy leg locks that never come close to being threatening and getting full mounted as a result, then I don't know what to say.

Fedor has been very dismissive of BJJ and Werdum in his passive-aggressive, phony way. He's only appearing increasingly arrogant day-by-day.

And yes, a weak ass punch hit him and Werdum tripped and never appeared hurt. I doubt Fedor believed he was hurt either, he just has no sense.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Somebody's on a Fedor-hating soapbox huh?

Fedor is one of those "we're just going to have to agree to disagree" touchstones, IMO.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> Somebody's on a Fedor-hating soapbox huh?
> 
> Fedor is one of those "we're just going to have to agree to disagree" touchstones, IMO.


I dont see all the big issue here. Everyone thinks their style is better and thats why they train in that MA. So what if Fedor thinks ***** is better. Wouldnt it be stupid if he thought BJJ was better, but he trained in ***** anyway?


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> I do not know about Russians but Ukrainians do,The best Boxer in the World right now is Ukrainian Wladimir Klitschko, and the greatest MMA fighter in the World is Fedor who is also Ukrainian.


It doesn't matter, they both were the Soviets But who cares really, Fedor doesn't live far from Ukraine anyway and borders are not significantly more than just lines on the maps when it comes to Europe and North America. I've come to understand that you cannot train solely in one country and be the best. USA, Brazil, Netherlands are the best places for training. Particularly, USA is the best for wrestling, Brazil for BJJ and Netherlands for kickboxing. I can say that Russia is for *****, but ***** techniques weren't successful, excepting Fedor and partially Kharitonov. Aleks is not much.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

mastodon2222 said:


> I think he's just saying that for Russian pride or something...***** and BJJ are more alike than they are different, they're both basically submission grappling with alot of overlap: takedowns, chokes, locks etc etc.


There are definite similarities, but that's like saying a Judo practitioner knows ***** because he practices Judo. I'm not a BJJ fan in any way, but I accept training in it at least enough to understand it's advanced techniques is almost a must in this sport.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

HexRei said:


> I'd also like to point out that this was a translation, and who knows how accurate it is or what nuances were lost.


I agree, I was going to point this out as well. I am no fan of Fedor, I am not a hater either. Every interview, which is limited admittedly, I have seen of the man he has been very respectful of everyone, even of Dana White. Not so much respectful as just would not let the interviewer pull him into a verbal pissing match and comment on what Dana said about him. So he doesn't seem like the type to disrespect anyone.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

The_Senator said:


> It doesn't matter, they both were the Soviets But who cares really, Fedor doesn't live far from Ukraine anyway and borders are not significantly more than just lines on the maps when it comes to Europe and North America. I've come to understand that you cannot train solely in one country and be the best. USA, Brazil, Netherlands are the best places for training. Particularly, USA is the best for wrestling, Brazil for BJJ and Netherlands for kickboxing. I can say that Russia is for *****, but ***** techniques weren't successful, excepting Fedor and partially Kharitonov. Aleks is not much.


Ok i am not saying which is better ***** or BJJ but Fedor getting cought in a Triangle meant nothing.
Here are a couple examples 

Fedor against BJJ is 4-1
Alex is 3-1 against BJJ 
Arlovski beat Werdum so does that mean ***** is better then BJJ ? of course not.
It all depends on the person who is fighting and anything can happen in an MAA fight.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> It all depends on the person who is fighting and anything can happen in an MAA fight.


:thumbsup:


----------



## patchadams` (Jul 27, 2010)

This has been on loads of forums and has been translated differently each time.

You should not believe everything you read on the internet!!


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> You mean Fedor is originally from Ukrain?


FWIW, I was told by a Ukrainian friend that, as a general rule, if an Eastern European's name ends in an "O" -- like Emelianenko, Klitchko, etc -- they are most likely to be of Ukranian descent.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

The ground game is like chess.. You make a move your op tries to use that move against you or tries to get you to move a certain way for them to prosper off of. You make a mistake and get caught you lose. Fedor made a mistake and got caught. Some of you might wanna look into what ***** really is before you spout remarks off about a lack of..


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

He didn't say anything disrespectful and wasn't dissing BJJ. Some people need to stop looking for a reason to complain about something.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> FWIW, I was told by a Ukrainian friend that, as a general rule, if an Eastern European's name ends in an "O" -- like Emelianenko, Klitchko, etc -- they are most likely to be of Ukranian descent.


Correct, even though, it's quite difficult to say that you're 100% Ukrainian since it is common for women to take their husbands' last name. With that in mind, I can assume that I'm a Ukrainian on 50%, but I've never been to Ukraine personally nor both of my parents, so I don't feel like I am. The other thing is that Russian history has its roots in Kiev anyway, so... are we all the Ukrainians? I think it's just that those 2 nations are extremely close historically, so it's wrong to attempt to divide.



> Ok i am not saying which is better ***** or BJJ but Fedor getting cought in a Triangle meant nothing.
> Here are a couple examples
> 
> Fedor against BJJ is 4-1
> ...


I don't say that ***** is worse than BJJ, my point is that it is worse at least statistically and formally if you look at TOP fighters and their disciplines where big 3 dominates absolutely (BJJ, kickboxing and wrestling). ***** mixes all 3, but not entirely and has its own views on how the fight should go because Emelianenko himself decided to draw a line between ***** and other techniques. Fedor and Arlovski have the same background, but Andrei has shown his best when he focused on his boxing purely and put *****'s ground game behind (with exception of his 1st fight with Sylvia, of course). And Emelianenko's biggest wins in the last 5 years were mostly due to his kickboxing skills not ***** as I've previously mentioned. Mark Hunt surprisingly had him in some deep troubles on the ground and could've won if he'd had a better BJJ skills and Werdum just submitted Fedor in 69 seconds, and would've probably done the same if he had been in Hunt's shoes.
Now, Aleks was caught by TOP players - Werdum and Barnett, and another tough dude has knocked him out standing. His best victory was over Kharitonov but it is not enough to bring ***** up based only on this single excellent victory. The fights in M-1 don't mean much since it's a much lower FC than PRIDE, UFC, DREAM and Strikeforce.
Let's wait and see how Kharitonov and his ***** background will do in SF. Another notable mention is that UFC doesn't have any ***** practitioners, and if the biggest league doesn't have any, then it certainly means something, doesn't it, not just blind ignorance of this fighting system?


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> Correct, even though, it's quite difficult to say that you're 100% Ukrainian since it is common for women to take their husbands' last name. With that in mind, I can assume that I'm a Ukrainian on 50%, but I've never been to Ukraine personally nor both of my parents, so I don't feel like I am. The other thing is that Russian history has its roots in Kiev anyway, so... are we all the Ukrainians? I think it's just that those 2 nations are extremely close historically, so it's wrong to attempt to divide.
> 
> 
> I don't say that ***** is worse than BJJ, my point is that it is worse at least statistically and formally if you look at TOP fighters and their disciplines where big 3 dominates absolutely (BJJ, kickboxing and wrestling). ***** mixes all 3, but not entirely and has its own views on how the fight should go because Emelianenko himself decided to draw a line between ***** and other techniques. Fedor and Arlovski have the same background, but Andrei has shown his best when he focused on his boxing purely and put *****'s ground game behind (with exception of his 1st fight with Sylvia, of course). And Emelianenko's biggest wins in the last 5 years were mostly due to his kickboxing skills not ***** as I've previously mentioned. Mark Hunt surprisingly had him in some deep troubles on the ground and could've won if he'd had a better BJJ skills and Werdum just submitted Fedor in 69 seconds, and would've probably done the same if he had been in Hunt's shoes.
> ...


***** isnt as popular in mma not because of its lack of effectiveness in the cage or ring . Its not as popular to us because where its mainly practiced compared to fighters of other traits from more popular mma regions of the world.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

It's hard to find a respectable ***** gym in the U.S and BJJ gyms are sprouting up like Starbucks. Accessibility is a large element of what gets taken advantage of and what does not.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

js9234 said:


> He didn't say anything disrespectful and wasn't dissing BJJ. Some people need to stop looking for a reason to complain about something.


That's my feeling on the matter too. Someone asked him if he was going to start training a new art because he lost a fight to a master of said art. He said no, he thinks his art is enough and he just made a mistake. That's it. What's he supposed to do? Should every guy Fedor beat with his ***** be expected to begin training *****, because they lost to a master of *****? This whole thing has been blown way out of proportion because of a few people with chips on their shoulders about BJJ.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Agreed... People are reading too much into a poorly translated interview. Fedor has always been humble and respectful. Why would he change now?


HexRei said:


> That's my feeling on the matter too. Someone asked him if he was going to start training a new art because he lost a fight to a master of said art. He said no, he thinks his art is enough and he just made a mistake. That's it. What's he supposed to do? Should every guy Fedor beat with his ***** be expected to begin training *****, because they lost to a master of *****? This whole thing has been blown way out of proportion because of a few people with chips on their shoulders about BJJ.


----------



## schiops (Jul 12, 2009)

TLC said:


> Arona also was a WC smaller. And he completely outclassed Fedor. BJJ often isn't about submissions unless you are the grappling God Roger himself. Arona dominated the grappling match period. In ADCC or Mundials that would've been a rather one sided decision as it would had the fight happened today in the UFC or SF or wherever. *If Fedor believes his combat system of throwing sloppy leg locks that never come close to being threatening and getting full mounted as a result, then I don't know what to say.*
> 
> Fedor has been very dismissive of BJJ and Werdum in his passive-aggressive, phony way. He's only appearing increasingly arrogant day-by-day.
> 
> And yes, a weak ass punch hit him and Werdum tripped and never appeared hurt. I doubt Fedor believed he was hurt either, he just has no sense.


 Well, it's obviously been working for him for the past 10 years, so why shouldn't he believe in it?


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

This is MMA not BJJ by the way. And why do you think the bolded? I haven't seen any of it.


TLC said:


> Arona also was a WC smaller. And he completely outclassed Fedor. BJJ often isn't about submissions unless you are the grappling God Roger himself. Arona dominated the grappling match period. In ADCC or Mundials that would've been a rather one sided decision as it would had the fight happened today in the UFC or SF or wherever. If Fedor believes his combat system of throwing sloppy leg locks that never come close to being threatening and getting full mounted as a result, then I don't know what to say.
> 
> *Fedor has been very dismissive of BJJ and Werdum in his passive-aggressive, phony way. He's only appearing increasingly arrogant day-by-day.* And yes, a weak ass punch hit him and Werdum tripped and never appeared hurt. I doubt Fedor believed he was hurt either, he just has no sense.


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

wow fedor definately does not give enough respect to bjj but theres no way he loses to werdum in a rematch. and how can people say fedor got his ass beat when he droped werdum and got on top before he got submited from the bottom.


----------

